# Don't even think about it!



## MSnowy (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## tirediron (Feb 8, 2017)

Out-friggin'-standing.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 8, 2017)

Excellent shot.

Nominated for POTM.


----------



## BillM (Feb 8, 2017)

NICE !!!!!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 8, 2017)

Love this

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## annamaria (Feb 8, 2017)

Wonderful shot!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice shot!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 8, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Out-friggin'-standing.



Thanks John


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 8, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent shot.
> 
> Nominated for POTM.



 Thanks I appreciate the nomination


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 8, 2017)

BillM said:


> NICE !!!!!!



Thanks Bill


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 8, 2017)

robbins.photo said:


> Love this
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk





annamaria said:


> Wonderful shot!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice shot!



 Thanks


----------



## Derrel (Feb 8, 2017)

Whhhhhat?!?!?!? Wow, so cool!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 8, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Whhhhhat?!?!?!? Wow, so cool!



Thanks @Derrel


----------



## RowdyRay (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow, that is really cool!  Nominated as soon as I figure out how to do that. Lol.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 8, 2017)

RowdyRay said:


> Wow, that is really cool!  Nominated as soon as I figure out how to do that. Lol.


its already been nominated


----------



## PropilotBW (Feb 8, 2017)

Excellent shot!!


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow! Wow! Wow!  



(I have to get me one of those snow suits.)


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 8, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Feb 9, 2017)

Great shot, those eyes! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## K Bonds (Feb 9, 2017)

Great shot. What's the story behind it? Would love to know how u got it. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 9, 2017)

Nice shot.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 9, 2017)

RowdyRay said:


> Wow, that is really cool!  Nominated as soon as I figure out how to do that. Lol.


 
Thanks, appreciate that


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 9, 2017)

PropilotBW said:


> Excellent shot!!





SquarePeg said:


> Awesome!





Coull3d said:


> Great shot, those eyes!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app





jcdeboever said:


> Nice shot.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 9, 2017)

K Bonds said:


> Great shot. What's the story behind it? Would love to know how u got it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



 Thanks. I had gotten a tip of the location and after weeks of searching he showed himself yesterday


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 9, 2017)

I would have cropped out the white bits on the edges to eliminate distraction.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 9, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> (I have to get me one of those snow suits.)



Thanks

Oh its snowing here today maybe 12" to 18" so the snow suit might come out again


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 9, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I would have cropped out the white bits on the edges to minimize distraction.



Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## goooner (Feb 9, 2017)

Absolutely stunning, great shot!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 9, 2017)

Is it an eastern screech owl or western screech owl looks to be the red morph


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 9, 2017)

goooner said:


> Absolutely stunning, great shot!



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 9, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Is it an eastern screech owl or western screech owl looks to be the red morph


 
Yup Eastern Screech Jr


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 9, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > Is it an eastern screech owl or western screech owl looks to be the red morph
> ...


Cool it's an owl I would like to see in the wild


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 9, 2017)

So how deep into the woods do you have to go to get something like this?


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 9, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > Is it an eastern screech owl or western screech owl looks to be the red morph
> ...



Don't you just want to go up and pet it?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 9, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > ZombiesniperJr said:
> ...


Not with the sharp beak on it! That would hurt a lot if it got ahold of my hand!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 9, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> So how deep into the woods do you have to go to get something like this?



Well I don't won't to give away my secrets so don't tell anyone. I worked my azz off for this one uphill both ways. It was 2ft off the road at a 4way intersection in a small neighborhood. I parked my truck and got up in the back to shoot eye level.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 9, 2017)

Those uphill both ways are killer trips.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 9, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> Well I don't won't to give away my secrets so don't tell anyone. I worked my azz off for this one uphill both ways. It was 2ft off the road at a 4way intersection in a small neighborhood. I parked my truck and got up in the back to shoot eye level.



Wow.  Did you spot it from your truck or did you go over there because you knew it was there?  Sorry for the 20 questions.  Just curiosity.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 9, 2017)

Just saw this.
Stellar.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 9, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Well I don't won't to give away my secrets so don't tell anyone. I worked my azz off for this one uphill both ways. It was 2ft off the road at a 4way intersection in a small neighborhood. I parked my truck and got up in the back to shoot eye level.
> ...



I was notified by one of the local residence. I'm fortunate enough to have built up a nice following and get tips from time to time


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 9, 2017)

Peeb said:


> Just saw this.
> Stellar.



Thank you


----------



## baturn (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow! Just wow!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 9, 2017)

baturn said:


> Wow! Just wow!



Thanks


----------

